

Gigmit.com - mukske
https://www.gigmit.com/
People working in the music booking industry will know the following: writing and answering numerous e-mails per day, having thousands of phone calls and still not knowing every thing about the booking deal or not having all the material and information they need to complete the gig or the tour.
Now there is gigmit.com, which is an easy to use online platform for artists and promoters to set up and arrange gigs between each other.
Whereas artists create an artist page and fill it with life, promoters and organisators set up their promoter profile and insert gigs that artists can apply to.
Every thing at one sight: genres, artist photo, social links, sounds &amp; videos, biography, members, location, founding year, technical and catering rider, played &amp; upcoming gigs, discography, press material and the booking fee.
All this can be seen on the artist page - a useful tool for promoters to ease their decision whether to book the artist or not.
Every thing is handled on the same page: From setting up a gig to having the final contract in your own hand, gigmit negotiates its users through its interface.
How they make their money? Promoters pay a fee to gigmit.com, which is low and fair enough.
So start booking now!
======
luch
As a amateur musician in several bands, I see those websites popping from time
to time, promising to help matching promoters with musicians. It just does not
work.

I don't know the reason why (too many bands ? too much variability in
professionalism ? not enough "rational" as an economic sector ?) but none of
those website achieved their objectives. If I had to name one, I think the
closest would have been Myspace (past tense of course).

I rather rely on SEO/google web reputation using personal servers and old-
fashioned "business cards" rather than using platforms like gigmit.

